

JRuby 1.6.0.RC1 Released - franze
http://www.jruby.org/2011/01/10/jruby-1-6-0-rc1

======
clyfe
It's speedy. It's empowering. But it's (stil?) a memory hog. My personal issue
with it is the memory consumption. Other than that it's an amazing project.

~~~
headius
Initially, it will use more memory. But for a longer-running, large
application, we usually come out ahead.

We also set the JVM up to a fairly high maximum heap (500MB) which you can
tweak back down a la -J-Xmx200M.

------
epochwolf
> Over 2000 commits

I fail to see how this is a major feature. Maybe it fulfills an enterprise
requirement?

~~~
svetlins
It's an OK metric for project activity.

------
acconrad
Why on earth would you choose a Java version of Ruby over a C version of Ruby?
It seems to me people only use JRuby if they have a requirement for both Java
and Ruby projects...J2EE developers?

~~~
famoreira
My personal experience was that after trying to set up a connection to Sql
Server 2000 for 2 days I tried to access via JRuby and had everything working
in minutes.

Very pleasant surprise indeed.

~~~
cobralibre
I had exactly the same experience while trying to cook up an ad hoc test
utility at our startup. I spent two days bumbling around with MRI Ruby and
various gems and C libraries -- two days of utter frustration. I eventually
realized that I could easily talk to any database with a JDBC library if I
switched to JRuby, and that's what I did. Like you, I was up and running in
minutes.

